# Annual call to cancel for retention rate



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

First off the quality is poor. Overcompressed and horrible dynamic range. With that being said, the wife insists on SiriusXM for her car. She has no other Aux input like I do (I use my phone). But no way am I going to spend $189 for this service. Every year around Christmas, our year is up for renewal. Wife insists on it so it's one of her Christmas gifts. Anyway I always call up to cancel and I'm given a better rate. $99 for the year instead of $189. OK fine I guess I'll take it. It's really less than that, but the stupid royalty fee brings it up.

OH well wife has her gift and I'm not paying list price. I think I've done this 3 or 4 years in a row now. The day comes where they don't let me do this and it's $200 for the year, is the day I put a new car stereo in her car with Bluetooth and/or Aux input.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

so?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So always call every year. Never fall for paying full retail price. They are difficult to cancel. They have a CRM system and they see I do this every year but they continue to let me do it anyway.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I do it every year as well, I don't think I've ever paid full price for SXM, EVER!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I bought a lifetime subscription almost 8 years ago so I don't worry about the price increases. Failing that, there are discounts and, to be honest, the on-line version of SIriusXM is REALLY good so that's another avenue (if you don't have data caps)


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to use the online version but they charge extra for it, so I got rid of it.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Spotify is much better for online.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Little hard to use in a car with no bluetooth or USB input!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gjrhine said:


> Spotify is much better for online.


What are the comparative bit rates between Spotify and Sirius online?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I'll get right on that.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

Monster Radioplay 300 FM Transmitter .... best transmiter that I have found available. 


Laxguy said:


> Little hard to use in a car with no bluetooth or USB input!


----------

